# Smoking Habaneros!



## benderz85 (Jun 2, 2011)

Hey Folks!

I was wondering if anyone had any suggestions on how to smoke a habanero?

A temperature and time would be appreciated. I have looked through threads...no luck!

Going to smoke wings, ABT's, and habaneros (make some sauce) this weekend.

Cheers :P


----------



## biaviian (Jun 2, 2011)

What type of sauce?  When I smoke them I like to get them dry so I can turn it into powder.  In that case I will smoke at 230-250 for 6+ hours, with smoke. Then I sit them out in the sun to continue to dry (or I have also left them in my GOSM, without heat, for up to 24 hours to continue the drying process).


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 2, 2011)

I smoke my Habs and Japs at 200* for 3 hours, 2 hours of that is smoke. They come out really tender.

Use a boat motor to get them incorporated into your sauce. Better control than a blender or proccessor


----------



## big twig (Jun 2, 2011)

You can also do what I have done a couple of times now and make ABT's with a couple of those Hab's. The heat doesn't cook out like normal ABT's.


----------



## benderz85 (Jun 2, 2011)

Biavian - I am making a Smoked Habanero Pepper Sauce...got the idea from a recent thread.

Nepas - I like the idea of 2-3 hours...goes along with the time for ABT's and Chicken Wings :)

Big Twig - I do like the heat, haha. Thanks for the tip ~ will have to try that out for sure!


----------



## biaviian (Jun 2, 2011)

Yeah so then you won't want to let them to dry-out like I do.   Good luck!


----------

